# Should I put a bell collar on my cat or not?



## jtmax24 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've read many articles on putting bells on cats to keep them from killing dead animals some are for and against it. I used to be for, but recently my cat has developed a serious allergic reaction to collars. I would love my cat to stop bringing me dead animals, but understand it's his nature. I have also tried playing with the cat with teasers and various cat toys; as several articles say this will help prevent the cat from bring dead animals. Well, that doesn't work, my cat can play all day with his toys and still go out, kill the animal, and then bring it back for me to see. I wouldn't mind so much, but I have an older dog that loves to play with the cat and is curious what he brought in this time. I just don't know what do do.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cats are hunters, you can't stop that instinct. A bell may help, but I wouldn't think it's 100% effective...I've never had an outdoor cat, so I'm not sure.

The only sure way to stop it is to keep him in. A cat that goes out really should have a breakaway collar and an ID tag so if he gets lost or hurt you can be contacted. And will also prevent someone from thinking he is a stray and take him in, they might never get him checked for a microchip.


----------



## touchthesky (Jan 2, 2008)

I've read somewhere that cat's click on every quickly to the connection between the bell and them not catching anything and learn to keep their necks VERY still.
Not sure if it's true though, but I'm sure 2 bells would be more effective than one.


----------



## rootbeerlove (Mar 10, 2008)

*Kittens with bells*

We put a bell on our kitten when we first got her, so we wouldn't step on her (she liked to sneak up behind you). Her neck was so small that it had to be on a ribbon because a collar was too big. One day (months and many ribbon re-ties later), we heard her crying and went to find out why. The ribbon had worn through, and the bell was lying on the floor. She was miserable. So, we went out and got her a collar with a bell, it just barely fit (she's still tiny). She can keep that bell still, whenever she wants to. So, not all cats hate it, but it sure doesn't stop her from being sneaky. Go to my blog (http://rootbeerlove.blogspot.com) to see her adorable pictures.


----------



## buzby (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it is true that cat will positon there necks so the bell is less affective. 
I have put 3 bells on my cats and still the lovely dead pressie arrive, I tried him on a sonic collar that makes a high pitch noise when your cat is about to attack but it kept going off when he wasnt doing anything and making him jump in the air which i thought was a little mean so i took it off.


----------



## Angeladeedah (Mar 11, 2008)

Whilst I understand why the bells are fitted to help prevent dead animals etc being brought home or killed in the first place - it must be really annoying to walk around with a bell ringing round your neck all day. How would you like it?!


----------

